# My Health Concerns Thread



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

I know it sounds out of nowhere but I found my dad has a rare form of cancer that's like 99% to be a non fatal kind. He still getting some tests done make sure. But it's non-genetic and not spreadable to other people. But he's had it for 15 years and just found out about around thanks giving time. Anyway my dad has had doctors look at it off and on for year and they just though it was normal skin condition stuff.

I've had this weird spot on my leg for around 8 years, probably longer. I know asked atleast couple doctors about it, and they didn't know anything about what it was. But it's been around for 8 years with no changes. No itching or bleeding. It does have a weird defined border. Is it possible that it's a really slow growing cancer or something?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

It's probably a good idea see a doctor about it in-person. 

In the very off-chance there is a dermatologist here, I will guess he/she will too tell you to do the same.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

1. I'm not a doctor

2. I used to be a pretty bad hypochondriac so every spot I saw on myself I'd obsessively research it. So I do know a little about these things. What I do know is if it is cancer, there are not many types of skin cancer that both grow slowly and don't metastasize. I can only think of one that I know of that has those characteristics. 

Either way, as said, you definitely don't want to be diagnosing yourself if you think it might be cancer. If it is cancer, you want to get it off of you because even the kind that is slow growing still grows and will be harder to remove the larger it gets.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Go and see a dermatologist. Don't muck around with regular GP's - they usually don't know anything about skin cancers. Even if they say they do. One of the GP's I see burnt this thing off my hand and I found out later there was no need to at all. I didn't really mind - she's a lovely girl but she's far too inexperienced.

I saw a dermatologist and she went right over me taking photos with a digital camera of any spots she wanted to check in a year or so. She found one tiny mole on the side of my knee that I didn't even know was there and cut it off. The GP's never even saw it.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

On Thanksgiving on steeped the wrong way apparently, and got a weird feeling on my foot and toe. Something about that made me start worrying it, so my toe started getting a tingling feeling that wouldn't go away. Which made me start worrying about it ever sense. Is it possible that me worrying about it is what's causing the tingling to last about a month?

Also last night my arm fell asleep while I was sleeping so when I woke my arm was numb but went away after about 10ish min. Today, I started feeling a tingling feeling on the areas were the last areas on to wake up? Is this normal?

I've also got a slight tingling on my right index finger that I have no idea what's causing that one. Is that anything or is it just caused by the other 2 fears.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Well, tingling sensations can be nerve issues or blood flow issues (if you ever slept on your arm and woke up to find it unresponsive and floppy before finally getting a horrible tingling as it gets it's blood flow back). But yes. Your mind can probably amplify normal sensations and make it seem unusual.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Anxiety can cause all sorts of symptoms to appear, including numbness and pain. It is a real pain in the ***, because often you don't know if you can trust your own senses due to anxiety having such an impact on you. If it were not bad enough that is messes with the way we think, it also likes to goof around with aches and pains and even the tingles. If you have the ability to see a doctor, you should see one just in case though.

Edit:
From my own experiences, I have had tingles, aches, and horrific tinnitus thatcomes and goes when I am feeling anxious, it can go on for a few weeks.. eventually the anxiety subsides and so to do the symptoms. It sucks, because it just creates this weird feedback loop, the initial anxiety causes the symptoms, the symptoms cause more anxiety, etc, etc - until I find something that keeps my mind off of it, and eventually it goes away. 

If I could afford to go to a doctor, I'd get it checked out regardless.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

zonebox said:


> Edit:
> From my own experiences, I have had tingles, aches, and horrific tinnitus thatcomes and goes when I am feeling anxious, it can go on for a few weeks.. eventually the anxiety subsides and so to do the symptoms. It sucks, because it just creates this weird feedback loop, the initial anxiety causes the symptoms, the symptoms cause more anxiety, etc, etc - until I find something that keeps my mind off of it, and eventually it goes away.


I'm pretty much having the same problem.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Huh coincidentally I was googling that recently. I have this too. It's a symptom of poor circulation too and I'm also unfit but it's also apparently associated with anxiety and panic attacks and I've had really bad anxiety the last couple of months. I had two panic attacks last month. According to google it's a common symptom associated with anxiety and panic attacks and then you get freaked out over the physical symptoms and it makes it worse.

edit: not sure if it's lasting an entire month solidly though. For me I tend to notice issues when waking up sometimes I wake up to like my arm being a bit numb or something and less often some other stuff, and then occasionally at other times in my arms or legs.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Huh coincidentally I was googling that recently. I have this too. It's a symptom of poor circulation too and I'm also unfit but it's also apparently associated with anxiety and panic attacks and I've had really bad anxiety the last couple of months. I had two panic attacks last month. According to google it's a common symptom associated with anxiety and panic attacks and then you get freaked out over the physical symptoms and it makes it worse.
> 
> edit: not sure if it's lasting an entire month solidly though. For me I tend to notice issues when waking up sometimes I wake up to like my arm being a bit numb or something and less often some other stuff, and then occasionally at other times in my arms or legs.


Well not really solidly, I don't think it was bugging a day or two ago. It is the first thing I think about when I feel something slightly weird.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

The other tingling went away.
Now it's just been happening last couple days on my pinky finger on the right hand.
Not sure if it's because I started lifting weights again, or if it's because I'm leaning my arm on a hard surface a lot of the time. Or if it's just from worrying tinglyness in general for the last month so my mind is just looking for it now.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

Finally found something that explains it in a way that deals with anxiety.

I've been worried about the Pins and Needles thing for about a month. Since I stepped the wrong way and hit my which kicked off the fear in my toe. Since then most of the time the pins and needles feeling is gone in my toe except when I'm worried about it. And since then I started feeling it other areas of my body again mostly when I'm worried about but goes away when I'm not worried it.
In this case the feeling it's self is causing the stress.

Pins And Needles - anxiety symptom.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

I've been getting a warmish feeling in my right hand pinky finger.
It's the one that had the tingling feeling a few days ago.
I became convinced the tinging feeling with nothing, but then started to get a slight warmish feeling on my finger.
It pretty much just started today and I'm starting worry about it a bit.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

So what exactly do you talk to girls about when you're trying to get know the and maybe go on a date with them?


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

Interests + life, the universe and everything. If a person gives you clues, use them (e.g. if they're carrying a book, ask about the book). If they give you zero clues, you can start a conversation about current affairs (everyone's fed up of talking about the pandemic but everyone is still talking about the pandemic), your environment (say, if you're at work you can talk about work) or what you/they've been doing lately. Once you break the ice a bit, there will be lots of clues in what the other person says, you just need to pick them up. They will allow you to turn the conversation from small talk to more interesting stuff. Most people love to talk, you just need to show a genuine interest and ask good questions.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

I had a pimple by the eye lid like skin by the forehead. Not directly on the eyelid, just above it. Anyway I had a pimple there and something with something looked like post inflammatory erythema around. Right now the pimple is gone but the post inflammatory erythema is still there.


----------



## wendy_97 (Dec 29, 2021)

zxcvvcxz said:


> I've been getting a warmish feeling in my right hand pinky finger.
> It's the one that had the tingling feeling a few days ago.
> I became convinced the tinging feeling with nothing, but then started to get a slight warmish feeling on my finger.
> It pretty much just started today and I'm starting worry about it a bit.


I usually feel my arms and legs feel numb when I get severe anxiety. If you've gone to the doctors and they found nothing, you're best bet is that it's most likely anxiety. However I'm no doc so maybe have a specialist have a deeper look at your problem and rule out anything serious.


----------



## Greyx (Jan 25, 2014)

Minds are weird things, the more you focus on it the more it will happen and then the cycle of anxiety starts, maybe try to ignore it and see if it goes away. Probably is anxiety related though.


----------



## wendy_97 (Dec 29, 2021)

Greyx said:


> Minds are weird things, the more you focus on it the more it will happen and then the cycle of anxiety starts, maybe try to ignore it and see if it goes away. Probably is anxiety related though.


Yeah def keep you mind busy with a hobby or watch a show etc. Hope you feel better cause anxiety can be extremely debilitating.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

I just found this a few min ago.
It seems like it just appeared suddenly.
Could something be stuck in there?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Respectfully, I suggest you research hypochondria.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

Could it just be a bit of blood under the nail?


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Respectfully, I suggest you research hypochondria.


Yeah my dad has been saying the same thing.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

zxcvvcxz said:


> Could it just be a bit of blood under the nail?


 Hard to say. I've had many weird spots on my nails over the years. They usually go away eventually.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Looks like a tiny splinter haemorrhage. There are lots of reasons you could get them but they are mostly just caused by injury.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I get those sometimes, as well as white ones. I don’t know what they are, but I’m sure they’re nothing serious. They could be a tiny bruise from accidentally hitting your nail on something. Mine are usually little lines.


----------



## Yulp (Nov 14, 2021)

I wouldn't worry about it. It'll grow out


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes I boil up when I'm all anxious.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Memories of Silence said:


> I get those sometimes, as well as white ones. I don’t know what they are, but I’m sure they’re nothing serious. They could be a tiny bruise from accidentally hitting your nail on something. Mine are usually little lines.


I get the white ones time to time too. Sometimes they last for days, sometimes months. I've always been told they're due to some mild nutritional deficiencies growing up. Later I found out they're indeed usually caused by physical trauma or trigger to the nail bed. Often also been told they will tend to pop up whenever you tell a lie to someone, superstitiously.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

It's probably just a burst capillary under the nail bed or subungual hematoma which is nothing to worry about. Lots of runners get them in their toe nails due to the repetitive trauma of long runs. A few years ago I was running alot and the nails on both of my big toes turned almost completely black at the ends. It's basically just a discoloration under the nail, nothing major.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

I get the toe nail part, but why the finger nail?
Or could it happen to the finger from working out with weights.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

Ever since I was a baby I was getting weird pains in my side that usually lasting about a day then go back to normal. I was tested as a baby and they didn't find any abnormal like birth defects or anything. Anyways I got that pains around every 6 months since then.

Around my 20s it seems like it mostly activated with with stress, and basically still lasts a day.

This year when my anxiety started getting really bad again.
I got the pain again, it probably lasted a little longer than a day. So I started worrying about, then it started to feel like like the areas was slight being touched, and pretty much moving over different places on my left side. It lasted about a monthish before I went to the doctor, he took a look at found nothing wrong and did more then the usual blood tests to make sure everything was okay, and everything turned out fine. Few weeks later it went away after I stopped worrying about it. This was about 6 months ago.

About 3 months ago it happened again. Again while I was stressed and probably worried about. It went a way after a couple weeks once I convinced myself to stop worrying about it.

It might be happening again now. So trying to not worry about it.

Though I am a little concerned since it happening so often.

All 3 times it started with a bit of pain, then starting to focus on the area, then started to get a bit of tingling feeling and that feeling like it's being lightly touched and feeling moves around a different times.
It always seemed like because I was focusing on it, it made it worse and lasted longer than it normally should have.

Does this sound like some sorta stress or anxiety symptom.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

zxcvvcxz said:


> Yeah my dad has been saying the same thing.


You should probably heed your old man's advice. For your sake and ours.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I get these all the time and have for years and I never do anything with my hands. I think they're harmless.

Re: runners. I lost a toenail this year and I don't even run, just from walking in shoes that are too tight. Shoes that don't fit are no joke, kids. They'll destroy your feet.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Sounds like anxiety. I get pains like that, too, and have been examined by doctors. One of them told me it was caused by muscle tension on the rib cage, but I don't remember exactly. It doesn't hurt to get it checked out if it's really bothering you. Having a doctor tell you it's nothing to worry about can often help.

Anxiety causes all kinds of weird physical symptoms, and health anxiety can turn those symptoms into a nightmare. I have health anxiety, and I don't think a single day has gone by in the last 20 years I haven't been convinced that I have some kind of fatal illness. This is partly why my anxiety is always astronomically high. People often dismiss 'hypochondriacs,' but health anxiety is a living hell.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

Anyway it ended up being one of the older style side aches that only lasted a day. Makes me wonder if the last 2 were the same thing, but I was just extra worried about which made the effects last longer.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Go see a doctor already.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

👇


zxcvvcxz said:


> before I went to the doctor, he took a look at found nothing wrong and did more then the usual blood tests to make sure everything was okay, and everything turned out fine. Few weeks later it went away after I stopped worrying about it. This was about 6 months ago.


If doctor ok'ed it, it's probably nothing serious if that is the case. Especially if it comes and goes, and if you notice it seems to correlate with your stress and anxiety triggers. Stress and anxiety do commonly cause all kinds of GI symptoms like cramps, pains and spasms etc, because one's stomach and intestines can react very sensitively to these triggers.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

I've been trying to work out more lately to get into better shape. Trying to lose about 20-30 pounds. So I've been doing a lot of running and I'm trying to more of a strength work out too.

The problem is that I apparently hurt my wrist a bit before a while ago. Nothing to bad, it just hurts when I put all weight on it. And this was happening when I trying to do a strength workout before. It seemed like about 6 months it was mostly healed. So I tried doing it again, this time with less weight and it seemed like I did it again. Again it seems like nothing major, just hurts when I put a lot of weight on the wrist.

Is it just something I'm doing wrong or did I really hurt my wrist?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

What kind of strength training exercises were you doing and with how much weight?


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

It's been a few weeks since the pimple went away but it left a red spot near my eyelid where the pimple was. It started off a bright red, the got more pink. After a few days it went red again, then shed the top layer of the skin in the area. Then it went more pink again.

Today it got more red, and I think there's a new pimple next to it making the red area look bigger?

It's not cancer or anything right?
I'm mean the skin is just red, there's no bump or unusually textured area in the skin.

Also I've been doing a lot of exercise lately, does make pimple around the eyes happen more often?


----------



## Antonio.M (Jan 5, 2022)

I'm suffering from anxiety disorder for the past few years. I'm used to feeling numbness of my hands and legs, stomach ache, and tingling of my feet when I get anxious. These symptoms made it difficult for me to handle myself in various situations. It was then I approached a mental health center, which diagnosed me with anxiety disorder. It is now 3 years since I am under anxiety treatment wherein I feel less stressed and much better about myself, strong enough to handle any crisis. In my opinion, your numbness of hand may be the starting indication of your anxiety disorder, and consulting an anxiety therapist would help you cure it of the root.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

Anyway it started up again tonight.

My mom said my belly is hard right now.
Like a bloating hard apparently.
Could that be causing the side thing?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Assuming you do not already frequent it, you will likely get more active help and feedback here, if you choose to.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

I've had a white head on my nose for a few months. I keep popping it and pus comes out but it keeps coming back every few days at the same spot.

I should almost mention that I've always had a lot of pimples on my nose so having pimples in the area isn't a new thing.

Is there anyway to get rid of it?
It is just a pimple right?
I'm starting to get worried about it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Stop popping it and it'll probably go away eventually. Popping it will just damage the pores in the area, irritate them, inflame them more and cause them to be more susceptible. 

Everyone is different but I find that the more often I wash my skin the more pimples I get. My skin hates to be squeaky clean. Itches and burns and breaks out. It seems counterintuitive and I never realized it until fairly recently. I used to shower every single day and wondered why my skin was itchy and dry and inflamed. It's obvious now because I don't shower nearly as often and whenever I do, my skin always itches and burns for a couple of days.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

I found a weird pimple on my face, and it seems like it just appeared today. Looks like it has a bit of white head and when I tried to pop it, it didn't pop. I tried pressing down on it and it didn't fell like there a bump or a sac of pus. It Does seem to react to rubbing alcohol and feels like a normal pimple to me.

it just seems weird that not popping and not feeling like a bump or sac of puss underneath. So it's starting to worry me.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

If you want medical answers then it is best to get checked by a doctor.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Please seek help for hypochondria and try to stop posting your medical problems here. None of us are trained doctors. We can't do anything for your pimples over the Internet. Seriously.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

The pimple does react to rubbing alcohol.
I have been sweating a lot more lately due to working out. Could that be causing an usual pimple for me. I have noticed that I'm getting more pimples lately in general.
and I've also been doing better job at putting the pimple meds on my face. Could that cause a pimple not grow the way it normally would?


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

And it does seem like there's the red circle around the pimple.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

It seems like it's a soft pimple. It's hard not hard at all.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Washing your face after exercising and putting tea tree oil on your pimples should help. They are nothing to worry about and will go away on their own.

I have noticed you have a lot of health concerns you are worried about. Writing all of the things that are worrying you in a notebook and taking it to a doctor might be a good idea so that they can reassure you that everything is normal as well as possibly assess you for hypochondria.









Hypochondriasis - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

Tried popping it, and nothing came out just a bit of blood.
Also tried putting pimple creams on it. It gives the same reaction that I get when I put on most pimple. Which is some slight pain.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

Tingling in arm.
This one isn't really an ocd but trying to take care of it before it becomes a real problem.

Sometimes I getting a tingling in my funny bone of my right arm and it goes to the pinky finger and a bit of ring finger of my mouse arm.
I'm a program and do spend a lot of time on the computer, and I do tend to lean on that arm alot. Probably putting a lot of pressure.
Anyway I'm starting to get a off and on tingling feeling there and it's starting to get a bit more common like a couple times a week.
So I'm more trying to prevent it from getting worse.

Anyone have anything like this, and how do you fix it?


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Probably pressure on the nerve. I don't think you can do anything but reduce the amount of strain you put on it. Take more breaks if you can, and change your position relative to the keyboard so you're not leaning on it.

If you overstrain any part of your body it's eventually going to complain. And if you ignore the complaint, it's eventually going to get worse.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

I tried scratching the dead around the pimple.(It could have been the pimple stuff I've been putting on it.) Looks like I might have tore off a bit of the top lay of the skin around it, but the pimple it's self wasn't bleeding.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

I had a pimple in there area a while ago. After it went away but it left a red spot near my eyelid where the pimple was. It started off a bright red, the got more pink. After a few days it went red again, then shed the top layer of the skin in the area. Then it went more pink again.

Eventually the irritation went just about totally away, and I checked the spot again today and it was red again. It looked like there was dead skin in the area and cleaned it off.

Could the irritation be caused by the dead skin in the area?
Maybe I'm rubbing the area too hard?


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

zxcvvcxz said:


> Ever since I was a baby I was getting weird pains in my side that usually lasting about a day then go back to normal. I was tested as a baby and they didn't find any abnormal like birth defects or anything. Anyways I got that pains around every 6 months since then.
> 
> Around my 20s it seems like it mostly activated with with stress, and basically still lasts a day.
> 
> ...


Can you get problems like this even when you aren't worrying as much. My anxiety has calmed down a lot overall but it seems like the feeling is back again









How Anxiety Can Make You Gassy







www.calmclinic.com


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

Actually it's probably this. I did notice I was swallowing a lot of air today... 








Anxiety Aerophagia: Symptoms, Causes, Treatment, FAQ


Symptoms, Causes, How To Stop, FAQ




www.anxietycentre.com


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

zxcvvcxz said:


> I've been trying to work out more lately to get into better shape. Trying to lose about 20-30 pounds. So I've been doing a lot of running and I'm trying to more of a strength work out too.
> 
> The problem is that I apparently hurt my wrist a bit before a while ago. Nothing to bad, it just hurts when I put all weight on it. And this was happening when I trying to do a strength workout before. It seemed like about 6 months it was mostly healed. So I tried doing it again, this time with less weight and it seemed like I did it again. Again it seems like nothing major, just hurts when I put a lot of weight on the wrist.
> 
> Is it just something I'm doing wrong or did I really hurt my wrist?


My wrist is mostly better, but still slightly irritated. 
Is there anyway to get a good arm strength work out in a way that won't irritate it again?


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

either/or said:


> What kind of strength training exercises were you doing and with how much weight?


Basically it was some weird of squads with weights, then lifting them up over my head.
When I first did it, it was with 35 pound weights.
When I tried again it was with 15 pound weights.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

*Throat Clicking from stress?*

A couple days ago I was worrying about my side again, which I pretty much come to conclusion that it was air bubbles causing it probably from swallowing too much do to stress and anxiety. Because I've been noticing that more often I've been swallowing more often. I noticed that was a clicking sound in my throat, which is new only started happening since yesterday. It does seem like stress and does cause problems in there area. But I'm not sure if it's causing the clicking sound, does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

It seems to be fine when eating or drinking.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

*Can you get a single single pinprick sized red spot on your nose from trying to pop pimples?*


I got a single pinprick sized red spot on my nose. It seems like I got around that I was trying to pop a reoccurring pimple and I probably got pretty aggressive with it. Could you something that cause a red dot in the area?


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

How long does it take for something like that go away?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

It's often said popping pimples can commonly cause scarring in the form of small spots and dots, which might take months or years to dissipate. Best to stop or at least go easy on that. And sanitize the area before and after if you do.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

zxcvvcxz said:


> *Throat Clicking from stress?*
> 
> A couple days ago I was worrying about my side again, which I pretty much come to conclusion that it was air bubbles causing it probably from swallowing too much do to stress and anxiety. Because I've been noticing that more often I've been swallowing more often. I noticed that was a clicking sound in my throat, which is new only started happening since yesterday. It does seem like stress and does cause problems in there area. But I'm not sure if it's causing the clicking sound, does this happen to anyone else?


I have gotten the tight throat feeling too, not constantly but does happen more often in the last week.

Doesn't seem like I have any other symptoms of gerd.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

Has there been any documented cases of blood to blood transmission of hiv though getting someone's blood on a small cut or a bleeding pimple?

Or has it only happened when there was major bleeding like sharing needles, or knife fights, or something that involves a lot of blood.

Also say there some still wet blood on a not a lot of it or it would be easily noticable when touching it or by seeing it.
But you a got a small amount of blood that was laying around for like a minute without noticing it on you finger or hand, then touch a pimple would there be any risk for that type of thing?

Or would the be consider the no risk envirmental exposure most of the websites talk about.


----------



## SWFGF (12 mo ago)

Regarding the tingling sensations, the ulnar nerve is what enervates the pinky side of your hand. At your elbow, there is something called the "cubital tunnel,' which the ulnar nerve runs through. If you do lean on your elbow often (which you mentioned doing), that could be one explanation for the tingling. It's fine and common - just pad your elbow or find a different way to sit.

It's also very common to get numbness/tingling in the upper limbs due to sleeping positions. If you bend your wrist forward a lot when you sleep, you might pinch your median nerve and find that your thumb, index, and/or part of middle finger are numb.

The most important thing for you to know is that as biological creatures, our bodies are going to change- our skin will sometimes have blemishes, our bodies will sometimes hurt, our joints will sometimes be stiff, etc. etc. Go to your regularly scheduled GP and dermatologist appointments and ask them your questions. Your focus can be on finding the best way to mitigate your anxiety and _feel_ your emotions so that they don't have to manifest physically.

And- this is important- STAY AWAY FROM DR. GOOGLE.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

I got a single pinprick sized red spot on my nose. It seems like I got around that I was trying to pop a reoccurring pimple and I probably got pretty aggressive with it. Could you something that cause a red dot in the area? The spot is still there after about 2 weeks. Doesn't seem like there's been any changes good or bad.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

zxcvvcxz said:


> I have gotten the tight throat feeling too, not constantly but does happen more often in the last week.
> 
> Doesn't seem like I have any other symptoms of gerd.


I'm still getting the throat clicking...
it's been about a month.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

Pink Irritated spot near eye lid.

I had a pimple in near my eyelid a while ago. After it went away but it left a pink spot where the pimple was. It started off a bright red, the got more pink. After a few days it went red again, then shed the top layer of the skin in the area. Then it went more pink again. Eventually the irritation went away.

But it seems to go away and a little while later comes back. When it comes back it seems like there's a layer of dead skin that needs to be rubbed off then stays pink for a day or 2 then goes back normal.
There's no pain, no itchiness or any physical symptoms that I can feel.
It only affects one eye, the other doesn't seem to have any problems.

Is it anything to worry about or
Is it possible it just a dry spot on the eye?
It's winter over here so there's a lot of cold weather, and I do have a few other areas of dry skin


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

*Can you get rabies if a puppy touches your skin with it's teeth?*



Can you get rabies if a teething puppy's teeth touched you but didn't break any skin?
At least I don't think it broke any skin. It licked that then started to try to teeth on me a bit.
I don't think it broke any skin, but I'm not totally sure.
I didn't see any blood?
Is this something to worry about?


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

He seemed pretty calmed and relaxed, falling asleep in the owner's arms.
He also was also laying on her chest and seemed relaxed.
He seemed like was lovable to a lot of the people at the party.

Does rabies only spread when the animal is showing symtoms?


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

I think I found my answer...

There are two clinical stages of rabies in dogs, and the final stage shows in two possible ways. The prodromal, or first phase of rabies in dogs lasts about two to three days. In this stage, there is a marked change in the dog’s temperament. Agitation and nervousness will be visible in even the calmest of dogs. Following stage one, a dog may enter the stage clinically known as furious rabies. The dog becomes aggressive and extremely volatile. Their appetites are voracious, leading to ingestion of garbage, grass, dirt and even rocks. Paralysis begins in this stage, making it difficult to eat or drink. Eventually, the dog will begin having seizures and pass away. This form is more often seen in wild animals. The more common second phase of rabies seen in dogs is known as dumb rabies. Here the dog will experience a progression of limb paralysis, facial distortions and difficulty swallowing. The dog will eventually become comatose and pass away. Once clinical signs show, the infected animal will usually die within five days.

https://amcofc.com/top-14-things-to-know-about-dog-rabies/


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

I guess I am fine then?

`The time between the bite and the appearance of symptoms is called the incubation period and it may last for weeks to months. A bite by the animal during the incubation period does not carry a risk of rabies because the virus has not yet made it to the saliva.`





__





The Path of the Rabies Virus | Transmission | CDC


After it enters the body through a bite; the rabies virus travels from the site of the bite to the brain by moving within nerves. The virus multiplies in the brain; causing inflammation; then moves to the salivary glands and saliva.




www.cdc.gov


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

ahh, it was a breeder pupper.

That means the mother should have been vaccinated against rabies right?

Looks like the mother's antibodies last around 14-16 which is about the time the puppy should get vaccinated.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Your chances of contracting rabies from an owned dog or cat are next to none.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

Would you know if you got blood in your eye?

I have been paranoid about blood lately.

Would you be able to see it in your eye, would it hurt?
My mom does test her blood sugar daily. Normally there wouldn't be anything to worry about, but it's like could she have gotten something in weird way like cut to cut accidently.


Then there's the fact I'm also concered about the covid vaxx.

I've been hearing something about VAIDS from the covid vaccine. Like if can be transfer like HIV. So something like cut to cut.

I'm not sure that we know enough about the vaxx to really know about that type of thing yet.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

If you got blood in your eye, you would know something was in there, but it shouldn’t be harmful. You could rinse it out. It would be very unlikely to happen from your mother testing her blood sugar unless she held her hands above your face as she pricked her finger. Even then, it shouldn’t be able to get into your eye or even on your face. If you are worried about it, you could go to a different room while she does it.

The needles used for injecting people with the vaccine are brand new and were probably sterilised before being packaged. They can only be used once, which means nothing can be transferred to you.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

*Throat Clicking from stress/anxiety?*


Also still dealing with this... Throat Clicking from stress/anxiety? About a month ago I've been noticing that more often I've been swallowing more often. I noticed that was a clicking sound in my throat, which is new only started happening started around the same time. I have gotten the tight throat feeling too, not constantly but does happen more often in the last week. Doesn't seem like I have any other symtoms of gerd. It does seem like stress and does cause problems in there area. But I'm not sure if it's causing the clicking sound, does this happen to anyone else I've had this for about a month now. Could it be allergies, I've also been getting the tight throat feeling off and on. Also my eyes has been irritated off and on too. Also I'm not not really finding much on google about this either.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

zxcvvcxz said:


> *Throat Clicking from stress/anxiety?*
> 
> 
> Also still dealing with this... Throat Clicking from stress/anxiety? About a month ago I've been noticing that more often I've been swallowing more often. I noticed that was a clicking sound in my throat, which is new only started happening started around the same time. I have gotten the tight throat feeling too, not constantly but does happen more often in the last week. Doesn't seem like I have any other symtoms of gerd. It does seem like stress and does cause problems in there area. But I'm not sure if it's causing the clicking sound, does this happen to anyone else I've had this for about a month now. Could it be allergies, I've also been getting the tight throat feeling off and on. Also my eyes has been irritated off and on too. Also I'm not not really finding much on google about this either.


HERE


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

*Does the corner of the eye, the part were the tears come get really red when you have allergies?*


My eye was irritated, so I took a look at picked the crap out of it. But then I noticed the corner of the eye was really red. Could it have been blood or was it just allergies causing it. My parents were asleep during that time, so there was no chance to for there to be active blood around in the house right? Also I remember looking at my eyelid afterwards and it didn't look like there any blood on the eye lid, just the redness.
I think I'm gonna end up looking for a phycologist soon for the blood fears.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

*Ended up getting the tetanus shot today.*
First one since covid started.
Had to triple check to make sure it wasn't the covid vaccine.
I stepped on a staple today today and I was a year or 2 over due.
Anyway, it shouldn't be possible to get hiv from the vaccine right? I mean the guy the put this cap thing on the skin before the vaccine, so there shouldn't be anyway for blood to get in right? I wasn't 100% sure was wearing gloves, though I did ask him afterwards and he said he was wearing gloves.

I didn't notice any blood from him, though he did have a bandaid on.
Any chance that something could have gotten from under the cap when he was putting it on?

Also I didn't notice any blood on the cap or any of the surrounding skin.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

Now that I think about it, hiv from a needle is only risk if it's a used needle isn't it? Other wise if there was blood would be noninfectionous pretty much right away right?


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

*Weird questions, what safety precautions do pharmacies to make sure they are giving the right vaccine?*

Weird questions, what safety precautions do pharmacies to make sure they are giving the right vaccine?

Do they do counts and stuff make sure they did everything right at the end of the day?

I mean I got the tetanus shot yesterday, and I want to make sure I got the right one. I checked the vial 3 times, and it was right one. The receipt said it was the right one, number on the respect lead to the right product.

The problem was that I wasn't actually watching when he gave the shot.
Any chance he could have switched on vaccines on me while I wasn't looking?

The shot I was given was a single shot vaccine. The one that I'm worried about seems like it only comes in multi-shot vials


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

Now that I think about it, if something did go wrong they would make a call to let me know right?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that pharmacists are trained to be able to read the labels on shots the same way they're trained to read the labels on pills. IOW, they don't go to college to learn how to do their job wrong.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

....


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

Never mind, I just remembered that I was away looking from the shot at the time. But my eyes were still open, and could see the container for used the needles, and remember him putting it in there.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

If someone was gonna do a switch, they'd avoid someone that would be a high risk of getting caught like someone like me that checks the vial 3 times, asks for the receipt with the drug's name on it and takes a picture of vial right? 

Now that I think about it. The vaccine gets checked by multiple people in the pharmacy before being given to the person to make sure it's the right one. Right?


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

Sorry just being a bit ocd about this.

I'm talking about in a grocery store pharmacy.

I checked the vial 3 times, and it was right one. The receipt said it was the right one, number on the respect lead to the right product. I also took a picture of the vaccine vial. The problem was that I wasn't actually watching when he gave the shot.

Is there any chance he could have put a needle and a vial of the covid vaccine in he pocket and given to me when I wasn't looking, when the vaccine I was supposed to get is a single shot tetanus shot?

If vaccines where we switched multiple times, like around 10%-40% of the time, wouldn't something like that be noticed?

If someone was gonna do a switch, would they avoid someone that would be a high risk of getting caught?

Is it possible for a pharmacist to switch vaccines on you when you aren't looking in 30 seconds to a minute?

What kind of safety checks are in place so a switch can't happen.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

There is no reason why anyone giving vaccines would want to switch it with a different vaccine instead of the one they are meant to give, and they could be caught easily and then risk losing their job or getting into a lot of trouble with the law because by doing that, they are giving you medicine you didn't consent to and possibly putting your health at risk, which would both be illegal.

They have no way of predicting whether or not their patient is going to watch or look away or if someone else might be watching, and everything they do is most likely being captured on CCTV, so even if you're not watching, their bosses could be.

He wouldn't want to waste a dose of a Covid vaccine on someone who didn't ask for it, and those usually need to be kept at a very low temperature, meaning they probably wouldn't be kept in the same area as the tetanus vaccine. 

If your immunisations are kept on your health record, they would have to list which one you got, and probably at what time. This might mean they need to scan a code on the vial to make sure the batch number is recorded correctly. There is no way they could get away with giving you anything other than you are asking for, and if you found out they did, you could sue them, which they would obviously want to avoid so they don't have to pay you.

If they did this to you, they would do the same thing to a lot of other people, so each time they did it, they would be risking being caught.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

Memories of Silence said:


> There is no reason why anyone giving vaccines would want to switch it with a different vaccine instead of the one they are meant to give, and they could be caught easily and then risk losing their job or getting into a lot of trouble with the law because by doing that, they are giving you medicine you didn't consent to and possibly putting your health at risk, which would both be illegal.
> 
> They have no way of predicting whether or not their patient is going to watch or look away or if someone else might be watching, and everything they do is most likely being captured on CCTV, so even if you're not watching, their bosses could be.
> 
> ...


I really should have checked here more often that would have help when I was worrying about it the most.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

Throat Clicking from stress/anxiety? I've been noticing that more often I've been swallowing more often. I noticed that was a clicking sound in my throat, which is new only started happening started around the same time. I have gotten the tight throat feeling too, not constantly but does happen more often in the last week. Doesn't seem like I have any other symtoms of gerd. It does seem like stress and does cause problems in there area. But I'm not sure if it's causing the clicking sound, does this happen to anyone else I've had this for about a month now. Could it be allergies, I've also been getting the tight throat feeling off and on. Also my eyes has been irritated off and on too. Also I'm not not really finding much on google about this either Doesn't seem like it's gotten worse, but it's been about 2 months since it started happening.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

I'm getting a feeling in my throat about where the throat clicking is happening. I thought it was lymph node thing, but my mom says it isn't enlarged. It's not painful, but I'm just getting a weird feeling in the area.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

So is it just anxiety thing that's making feel the feeling? It didn't start till I started thinking about the throat clicking thing again.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I have a permanently enlarged lymph node in my neck that has been like that since I was little, and have had another lump on the opposite side that eventually went away, and none of those ever caused my throat to click, even when the lump that went away was about 4.5cm big. I seem to have asthma, and sometimes my throat clicks when I have wheeziness, but it doesn’t happen because of anxiety. Do you have any asthma symptoms?


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

Don't think I ever had asthma.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Pretty sure the (occasional) click is fairly normal. I've experienced it from time to time and never paid much attention to it. The human body is not a perfect machine. Movement isn't 100% precise. Things occasionally move in weird ways. Think of it in the same way as cracking your knuckles. Your knuckles don't always crack but they can if you make them. And sometimes even when you didn't intend to. 

Your neck has bones and cartilage and everything moves so it's totally expected that you might hear some sounds from time to time, particularly since your ears are literally right there.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

zxcvvcxz said:


> Sorry just being a bit ocd about this.
> 
> I'm talking about in a grocery store pharmacy.
> 
> ...


I mean that was the exact type of person I was worried about that would switch shots on you.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

It's been a couple weeks since I got the tetanus shot, they would have found out if it got switched on me by now right?


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

Can spit from an hiv person that may contain blood infect you if it gets in eye or mouth when speaking to them?


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

Would you know it if you got blood in your eye?
My mom has to that diabetes glucose test every morning so it sorta triggers the fear some times.
I didn't notice any blood any where on me, but then it's like what if I got blood on my eye without noticing and blinked.
Wouldn't that wipe off the blood to make it unnoticable?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

^ Ummm. The diabetes finger stick blood test is not going to cause a geyser of blood. I have to do it multiple times a day and I often have to fight to get a drop big enough to be read by the meter. Otherwise, most diabetics would probably be anemic within a year or so.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

My mom seems to be the same way.
But being anywhere near blood right now, or even looks like blood seems to set me off.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

Has there ever been a confirmed case of getting HIV from a small bleeding cut to small bleeding cut? 
Small as in nothing that you need the doctor for.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

zxcvvcxz said:


> Has there ever been a confirmed case of getting HIV from a small bleeding cut to small bleeding cut?
> Small as in nothing that you need the doctor for.


 Why?


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

zxcvvcxz said:


> Has there ever been a confirmed case of getting HIV from a small bleeding cut to small bleeding cut?
> Small as in nothing that you need the doctor for.


Even if there was, the chances of two small, bleeding cuts making contact with each other would be very, very low unless it was done on purpose. 

If you are worried about it happening from your mum testing her blood with her diabetes machine, you might feel better if you leave the room when she does it. My mum has diabetes, and I tried her machine a few times when it was new (we all did, out of curiosity). The blood never went flying upwards - it creates a tiny hole that the drop of blood pools in, which can be wiped away. Sometimes it isn’t even enough to test.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

I mean it seems like things are saying HIV transmission can only occur when there is a direct and prolonged exposure to body fluids, and others are saying any contact makes it possible. Which is it?


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

Would you know it if you had something growing in your nose.
I've been checking out the inside of my nose, and I've been noticing something in back.
Can't tell if something is there or if just the natural curves of the nose that makes it look like something else.
The breathing feels prefect like there's nothing blocking it though.

And it doesn't feel like there's anything in there or blocking something.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

Memories of Silence said:


> If you are worried about it happening from your mum testing her blood with her diabetes machine, you might feel better if you leave the room when she does it. My mum has diabetes, and I tried her machine a few times when it was new (we all did, out of curiosity). The blood never went flying upwards - it creates a tiny hole that the drop of blood pools in, which can be wiped away. Sometimes it isn’t even enough to test.


I do leave the room, but still worry about it weirdly.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

zxcvvcxz said:


> Would you know it if you had something growing in your nose.
> I've been checking out the inside of my nose, and I've been noticing something in back.
> Can't tell if something is there or if just the natural curves of the nose that makes it look like something else.
> The breathing feels prefect like there's nothing blocking it though.
> ...


Is this in both of your nostrils, or only one? If it’s both, then it’s probably normal and nothing to worry about. If it’s only one nostril, there are a lot of different things that could cause a small bump in there, and it could be something very minor like a pimple or small cyst that would most likely be benign.

Have you noticed any different smells recently, or a change in how your food tastes?


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

Nope, both normal.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

Can HIV get in if you scratch off the first layer of skin with a little bit of blood?
I scratched my ear and there was a little bit of blood.
Nobody other than me was in the room at the time.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Given how often your average person gets scratched and scraped to the point of mild bleeding on a daily basis, if HIV can spread and infect that easily, majority of the world's population would be HIV positive by now. 

Although I often heard things like staph infection can spread and infect much more easily like this though. So I would be much more concerned with that than HIV if you're overly concerned about contracting infections from simple shallow skin scrapes.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I haven't read the whole six pages of this thread (so forgive me if you're already doing it) but it's obvious you worry about anything and everything related to your health. 

No offence to you (my wife has health anxiety but not as bad as yours I don't think) - I'd say the main thing you should be doing is seeing a good psychologist to help with your obsession with these things.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

Throat Clicking from stress/anxiety? I've been noticing that more often I've been swallowing more often. I noticed that was a clicking sound in my throat, which is new only started happening started around the same time. I have gotten the tight throat feeling too, not constantly but does happen more often in the last week. Doesn't seem like I have any other symtoms of gerd. It does seem like stress and does cause problems in there area. But I'm not sure if it's causing the clicking sound, does this happen to anyone else I've had this for about a month now. Could it be allergies, I've also been getting the tight throat feeling off and on. Also my eyes has been irritated off and on too. Also I'm not not really finding much on google about this either Doesn't seem like it's gotten worse, but it's been about 2 months since it started happening. I've mostly gotten used to it, but sometimes I just get a strange feeling in the area of the clicking. I'm earlier to today I almost felt something like pain. Though I'm not really sure when I get very ocd it's hard to tell if something feels like pain or just discomfort.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

You'd notice if a bat bit your foot right?
Found an unknown mark of my foot, one part of looks like a pimple the other like piece of loose skin? 
Would your cats know if there is a bat in the house? 
Would you be able to tell if there was a bat in your house by the way your cats react?


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

zxcvvcxz said:


> You'd notice if a bat bit your foot right?
> Found an unknown mark of my foot, one part of looks like a pimple the other like piece of loose skin?
> Would your cats know if there is a bat in the house?
> Would you be able to tell if there was a bat in your house by the way your cats react?


What makes you think it is a bat bite? If you have cats, it is much more likely to be a bite from one of them. We used to have bats outside our house sometimes, and they can be very noisy, so if you had one in your house, you or your cats would be able to hear it. If you don’t hear it, you or they would smell it.

You might have had two pimples or small blisters, and one has popped, leaving some loose skin where that one was while the other is still intact. Have you been wearing new or uncomfortable shoes?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

With strange random bites, I will be more worried about a tick bite than a bat bite, which potentially could cause lyme


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

*Is it normal to have a bump on the floor of the mouth?*
It's not symmetrical with the other side. But it still the samish color as the rest of the floor of the mouth.
It isn't that big, big enough to be noticeable.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

Can you get prostate cancer at 33? 

I've had a bit of a unusal feeling in that area off and on last week. It's a lot better than when it first started, but it's going long enough that starting to be concerning. I mean it's not painful but I get a weird feeling when going to the bathroom. It's lot better than it first started. So I'm not sure if it's a ocd thing where I first noticed it the first time and my mind is dwelling on it, or if it's something real. This in the front area slightly to the left. I'm not sure, could it be constapation thing. I've been that way when it first started, and now I'm going more regularly but it still feels a little backed up. Could it be gas? My side has been bugging me off and on lately too.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

So could it be gas?

It seems like gas causes my side to bug me off and on.
Could it also irritate the front of the lower abdominal area causing that feeling too?


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

For anything that you think might be as serious as cancer, please see a doctor. No one here can diagnose you, and it’s not something you want left undiagnosed for too long. My uncle had that, and it had spread to his bones by the time they diagnosed him, which he said was very painful.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

It went totally back to normal so it ended up being nothing.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

Is it normal to feel bored when the ocd starts to go away?
My anxiety got bad for the last 6-8 months, and now it seems like I'm starting to back to normal.
Not fully yet I'm still getting some fears, but they are happening less often, a lot less intense, and they are going away quicker.
But because of that I'm feeling bored more of it.
Is this a tempary thing.
Like going from a hyper active mind to going more back normal, and because my mind so used to being hyperactive from the last 6-8 month it just feels bored?


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

Is is possible to get hiv that way?

Because I've been getting less fears I'm starting to touch my face more.
But its it possible to touch something in environment and get blood or cum on you finger without knowing it,
Then touching you eye to get some eye crap out of there.
Is is possible to get hiv that way?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

zxcvvcxz said:


> It went totally back to normal so it ended up being nothing.


Every time you get a health fear, it's best to look back and remember how many time the above quote ends up happening with every single or majority of the health fears you have had.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

Can mouse get inside a car when someone is getting out without noticing it? 
Also could the mouse get in the car if the doors and windows are closed? 
There was mouse spotted in the garage a few days ago, is it possible there are other mice there as well?
Can an animal only give rabies if it bites hard enough for there to be blood?


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

Do stretch marks ever itch or feel weird? Found one around my *** near the area where I was worried about the mouse from the car fear. 
Actually can a mouse bite look like streach mark?


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

Did a search on the main area of the car that you get inside of.
Didn't find a mouse body, or a mouse crap, or any type of car damage.
Does that mean there was no mouse in there?


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

If you didn’t find any signs of a mouse, then there probably wasn’t one.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

When it comes to something like rabies, you only have to worry about a bite that bleeds right?


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

Would know it if a bat bit you on the forehead while walking on the treadmill?

I was walking on the treadmill for while and all sweaty and stuff, and felt on my forehead. Maybe a like shock or something, but for reason my mind went to a bat. I looked around and didn't see anything but still worried about it. Didn't look like it left a mark or scratch or bite. But still slightly worried about it. This is like 1:00pm in the middle of the day, inside the house.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

*Fear about a external hemorrhoid.*
This one is a bit of bleeder and I pretty much pretty much to treat it like I was get getting after care treated for a pilonidal cyst surgery. I think made this hemorrhoid worse by going for an hour long walk and they why it turned into a bleeder.

Anyway I needed some help to take care of it. So I got family to help the cream on and stuff.
So she washed her hands with soap and water on it, and puts the gel on with her finger(no gloves).

I mean it's a bleeder but it actually a small cut from what was described to me.
Is there chance of getting hiv that way?


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

But yeah I do check her hands afterwards each time and no blood after washing them.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

This is only because of 1 big crap...


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Unless you're going out of your way to have anal sex with HIV positive individuals, your chances of catching HIV from your hemorrhoids are much less than your chances of being struck by lightning. I would be more concern about catching sepsis from your own poop scraping pass the cut on your hemorrhoids, which chances are of that happening are also very small. 

Try plenty of veggies, fruits, high fiber foods, fiber supplements and stool softeners.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

zxcvvcxz said:


> *Fear about a external hemorrhoid.*
> This one is a bit of bleeder and I pretty much pretty much to treat it like I was get getting after care treated for a pilonidal cyst surgery. I think made this hemorrhoid worse by going for an hour long walk and they why it turned into a bleeder.
> 
> Anyway I needed some help to take care of it. *So I got family to help the cream on and stuff.*
> ...


Was that your Mum or a girlfriend?

Whoever it was I'd say that definitely qualifies as going beyond the call of duty.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

Yeah I've thought of that too. That's why I've been cleaning it.
It's bleeding alot less today.

*Another external hemorrhoid hiv fear.*
Okay so I got a hemorrhoid a few days ago it was an external one.
So I was washing it in the show to keep it clean because it was a bleed so I was washing the area and probably reopened it a bit while cleaning it. After I got out of the shower I took a towel out of the bathroom closet to dry my self my out. I also looked at the towel to make sure there was no blood on it. After drying to my self myself off, I kinda just aired my *** out so it wouldn't be wet when I put a bandaid back on it. But I noticed that there was blood on my inner thigh, could it have been my blood or someone else's?

I know, it's weird, but having bleeding like this just make me extra exposes to fear like the hiv fear.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

My big toe is tingly again is that anything to worry about it? It seems to come and go as I'm thinking about it, but it's been bugging me again the last few days.
It's been a bit of a fear since November. It's like sometimes it bugs for a while, then goes away for months and eventually comes back for a while then goes away it's been back lately.
And it partly seems to come and go as I think think about it.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

Can you get hiv from the clear stuff after bleeding. Like after after it's done bleeding and it's just the clear stuff oozing out, like a pimple or something. Only this time it was coming from a sliver.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

Can you get hiv if someone washed their hands without soap and some water splashed off(maybe containing some hiv infectious fluids) and got into your eyes or open cut something?


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

How long does hiv live on a electric razor. It looks like mine was cleaned last night and I wasn't the one that cleaned it. 10) What is the risk of transmitting HIV through sharing razors with an infected person?
Any kind of cut using an unsterilized object, such as a razor or knife, can transmit HIV. Sharing razors is not advisable unless they are fully sterilized after each use.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Unless the infected blood is exposed well underneath you skin into your bloodstream, the chances of catching HIV via blood contact in the way you describe are smaller than you being struck by lightning consecutive times. If you are not living or around an HIV positive person, then the chances of that are even much smaller.

Seeking therapy and treatment options for your OCD might be a good idea.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

If you don't want to share razors, why would you?


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

Can blood escape from the those diabetes testing strips?


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

Would you know if a bat bit you on the arm?

One my windows broke so I had to close it manually. 
So I had to stick my arm out of one window to close the other.
And it was night out.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

Would you know it if a mouse or something bit your foot. I steped on something, might have been nothing. The pain felt a little needle like spread out through my foot. I took a look at my foot and there was no bleeding or damage. Is possible I just hit a nerve and it spread out a little ways" Do mouse bites heal right away like they do with bats to make it so you can't see the bite?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

zxcvvcxz said:


> Would you know it if a mouse or something bit your foot. I steped on something, might have been nothing. The pain felt a little needle like spread out through my foot. I took a look at my foot and there was no bleeding or damage. Is possible I just hit a nerve and it spread out a little ways" Do mouse bites heal right away like they do with bats to make it so you can't see the bite?


 Why would it be a mouse?

I've been alive as a human for almost 50 years and I've never seen a mouse that wasn't a pet that didn't run from humans. Usually if you even enter a room that contains a mouse, the mouse will take off right away and run for cover.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

Finally got that window fixed. But the window was open for about an hour were anything could have gotten in. It was during the day around 1:00pm. I didn't see anything fly through the window but if I missed something? Later that night, I was going to sleep and felt a needle like poke when I put my arm under the pillow. There was a small enough hole that something could have gotten in there. Didn't feel anything warm when that happened. Tried feeling around after that but didn't feel anything that could have caused it. Didn't notice any new marks or anything. Didn't notice any blood. My cat was also on my bed at the time, and he's a very playful cat. He was acting like normal self. Woulnd't he have smelled a bat if it in there and try to play with Is it possible it that something just pulled a hair?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

zxcvvcxz said:


> Finally got that window fixed. But the window was open for about an hour were anything could have gotten in. It was during the day around 1:00pm. I didn't see anything fly through the window but if I missed something? Later that night, I was going to sleep and felt a needle like poke when I put my arm under the pillow. There was a small enough hole that something could have gotten in there. Didn't feel anything warm when that happened. Tried feeling around after that but didn't feel anything that could have caused it. Didn't notice any new marks or anything. Didn't notice any blood. My cat was also on my bed at the time, and he's a very playful cat. He was acting like normal self. Woulnd't he have smelled a bat if it in there and try to play with Is it possible it that something just pulled a hair?


 If you have any empty boxes in your room, you'd better check them for raccoons.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

My left ear feels slightly plugged up.
It's not something like ear cancer or something is it??

Feels like it's been that way for a couple months.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

zxcvvcxz said:


> My left ear feels slightly plugged up.
> It's not something like ear cancer or something is it??
> 
> Feels like it's been that way for a couple months.


It is probably a buildup of earwax, which you could use drops for.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

Would you know if a bat bit your index finger?
Felt something weird when I turned the doorknob in my garage.
Not sure if I pinched something my finger or what. 
Didn't feel anything warm or spit like though.
And didn't see anything moving on the doorknob.

Bats can't hang on doorknobs right?


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

I checked a min or 2 later and didn't find anything that looked like a bite.
Also put rubbing alcohol on it and didn't feel anything.


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

zxcvvcxz said:


> My left ear feels slightly plugged up.
> It's not something like ear cancer or something is it??
> 
> Feels like it's been that way for a couple months.


You may need to go and have your ears flushed by an ENT specialist, or usually your doctor can do it too. I have to have this done every couple of years since the wax buildup can get pretty bad. When I go to the specialist they flush them out with a machine and then pick out any remaining wax. It makes a big difference in hearing after.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

Would bat crap be easily noticeable in your room if you were looking for it? From a single bat, not an infestation.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

zxcvvcxz said:


> Would bat crap be easily noticeable in your room if you were looking for it? From a single bat, not an infestation.


I’m sure you would be able to smell it, and that there would be other signs of a bat being in your house (like other smells, bat noises and the sound of wings hitting the ceiling or walls/furniture). It would also be hard not to notice a bat biting you because of their size compared to your finger.

You seem very worried about bats being in your house. It might be a good idea to get a pest control company to check for you so you can relax about it and ask them how you can tell if one could be in your house.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Therapy would do wonders for your fears.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

It's becoming pretty obvious to me that I need it.


----------



## zxcvvcxz (Oct 10, 2020)

*Would you know it if a bat was hiding in your room?*


----------

